# Wierd Gun



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Has anyone seen one of these? Do you know where I can see a picture?

COLT LAWMAN SKY MARSHALL - .38 Spl. cal., 2 in. barrel, experimental revolver with a replaceable plastic cylinder preloaded with plastic bullets, blue finish, checkered walnut grips, this model was designed to be carried on airliners by Federal Marshals during the 1970s.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Sky*

It was Colt "Trooper MK111 Sky Marshall" shot the plastic bullet that would not penetrate a plane's hull; carried in the 60's by 'Sky Marshall's' 
Do not have a picture: one appears to be for sale @colts45.com/


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Try this site:

http://www.thegunzone.com/fam-lawman/fam.html


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Instead of making a metal gun that shot plastic bullets, maybe Colt should have made plastic guns that shot metal bullets.:mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Captain Crunch said:


> Try this site:
> 
> http://www.thegunzone.com/fam-lawman/fam.html


thanks Captain.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Good thread Old Padawan. I always enjoy when I can learn about a "new" old gun. :smt023:smt023 2 thumbs up.


----------

